# Umbausatz für LSD aud DT-Swiss



## Bigboy (4. April 2005)

Hallo Bergwerker,

nachdem ich mich mit eurer Hilfe entschieden hatte, mein Faunus LSD   auf DT Swiss umzurüsten, kam mir die Insolvens  dazwischen. Ich würde jetzt davon ausgehen, dass der notwendige Umrüstsatz wohl nur von Bergwerk gibt,
aber die produzieren ja nicht mehr. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man evtl. doch noch an so ein Teil kommen kann oder hat einer sowas zufällig gerade übrig?  

gruss an alle


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. April 2005)

ruf doch mal bei Stefan Lichtner (ex. BERGWERKER) an. Vieleicht kann er Dir ja helfen:

Tel: 06323-938051 oder [email protected]

Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. April 2005)

noch ne Idee

Bassi auch einer hier aus dem Forum hat noch ein in Teile zerlegtes Faunus LSD. Das lag bei BERGWERK ca. 1 1/2 Jahr rum. 
Ursache Steuerrohr für die Fatty-Gabel war zu kurz geraten.
Also BAssi hat dann ja auch noch einen Hinterbau und somit vermutlich auch einen Dämpfer und dessen Zubehör.
Also nimm Kontakt zu BAssi auf. Wohnt in der Nähe von Bocholt !!!


gruß
Rocky Rocklandbiker


----------



## MB-Locke (5. April 2005)

Hi Leutz,

so wie ich das in Erinnerung habe, gibt es den Umbausatz auch bei Charlys-Bike-Point. Zumindest bietet er den an (auf der HP) u. hat vielleicht noch einen rumliegen. Fragen kostet bekanntlich nix...  

Happy Trails,

Gunnar


----------



## Bigboy (5. April 2005)

Danke Rocklandbiker,

habe mit beiden schon Kontakt aufgenommen und hoffe, dass 
es klappt.

gruss
bigboy


----------



## Bigboy (5. April 2005)

danke MB-Locke,

habe mit Thomas telefoniert. Er steht mit Sükrü in Kontakt, evtl.
geht noch was.

gruss
bigboy


----------



## pedale3 (11. April 2005)

Hi BigBoy,

warst Du erfolgreich??? Wenn Ja, denn herzlichen Glückwunsch.

ich suche ebenfalls was für den LSD Hinterbau (mit DT Dämpfer).
Und zwar das Teil, das die Hinterradnabe aufnimmt. Wo hast Du den Hinterbau bekommen??? Weisst Du, ob das Teil das ich suche identisch ist bei den DT und Bees Hinterbauten?

Interessieren würde mich auch wie Du den Hinterbau wieder dran-gebaut bekommen hast! als ich den mit Körpereinsatz zerlegt habe, purzelten so schön viele unterlegscheiben aus den ritzen zwischen rahmen und kugellagern.
Das wird mit sicherheit nicht einfach das wieder 1:1 zusammenzubauen (wenn ich denn je ein E-Teil bekommen sollte)

Frank.


----------



## lagosirio (11. April 2005)

Du musst übrigens darauf achten, ob die Teile für den normalen 210er Dämfer sind oder für den neueren, speziellen 210er für LRS-Rahmen. Den gabs erst seit letztem Herbst.


----------



## Bigboy (12. April 2005)

Hallo Frank,

leider bisher keinen Erfolg.

Also, ich habe damals lediglich meinen Bees-Dämpfer in den LRS von German Answer getauscht bekommen. Wegen Garantie usw. hat das der Händler montiert. Ich weiss also nicht, ob da irgendetwas am Hinterbau geändert worden ist. 

Also werde ich wohl weiterhin meinen LRS-Dämpfer fahren. Übrigens die Leute von German Answer haben meinen undichten Dämpfer ausgetauscht und jetzt
ist es o.k.. Jedenfalls guter Kundenservice!!

Übrigens habe ich am Wochenende ein LSD mit Manitou SPV Langhubdämpfer gesehen. Soll auch ganz gut laufen, aber es gehen nur 2.1er Reifen!(zu wenig Platz)

gruss
Bernd


----------



## pedale3 (12. April 2005)

Tach'chen BigBoy,

Du kannst wenigstens fahren, sei froh!
Ich kenne den Hinterbau zwar nur mit dem DT, von der Funktion her immer sehr gut (gewesen), aber von der Funktion bringt der Wechsel bestimmt nicht so viel.
Beim auseinanderbauen haben mir allerdings, mal abgesehen von dem Bruch, noch ein paar Dinge nicht so gut gefallen! Mein Tip an den Techniker ist, den hinterbau ca. einmal pro Jahr zerlegen und alles kontrollieren.
Der erste Versuch meinen Hinterbau über Vitamin-B schweißen zu lassen hat übrigens nicht geklappt, wollte niemand verantworten, "wenn der bricht.." blablabal.

[email protected]: Kennt jemand nen guten ALU-Schweisser???

So, suche jetzt weiter nach dem E-Teil...

Frank.


----------



## fussgänger (13. April 2005)

[email protected]


hi 
du könntest mal hier anfragen, die herren sind sehr nett und gut sortiert.

jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

